# Found Yellow Morels



## Misfitwanderer (May 10, 2020)

Hi! I've found a rather lovely patch of Yellow Morels, this is new to me, actually hunting them so how do I collect and sell them here in Alaska?


----------



## Mushies (Jul 22, 2021)

Misfitwanderer said:


> Hi! I've found a rather lovely patch of Yellow Morels, this is new to me, actually hunting them so how do I collect and sell them here in Alaska?


Still foraging? Looking to sell?


----------

